# 6.0 vortec vs. duramax



## treemd298 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been running Fords for years & just test drove a 2010 chevy2500...I really liked it & am pretty sure i'm gonna give GM a try on my next rig. I asked about the diesel & the manager said gm could potentially refuse warranty on the engine due to the weight of the engine vs. the capacity of the front end. No wonder GM is ready to go under! Is the 6.0 a reliable engine to use on a plow truck? Do I do the duramax & take my chances? $45,000 is a lot to risk. I do 55 driveways with the truck & only have a few small lots. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Both are good motors but the 6.0 will only get 8mpg where with the duramax you will get around 15. What's the price difference?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

6.0 is more than reliable to use for a plow truck. I have it my 2000 and it doesn't give me any trouble and has more than enough power to push. You can put a plow on the Duramax but if you don't do a lot of towing and just use it for plowing 6.0 is a great engine!


----------



## treemd298 (Jan 24, 2010)

pretty sure it"s about $7500...u sure bout the 8 mpg?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Let me put it this way. Are you planning on buying a ginormous truck (ext or crew)? No wonder GM is ready to go under? Seriously? Thats has NOTHING to do with the liability reasons for the trucks.

The 6.0 vortec with 6L90 is an excellent combo. 

The 6.6 duramax with Allison is also an excellent combo.

There are plenty of ways to counter the weight of the engines (timbrens, t-bar cranks, good rear ballast)

If you want a reg. cab, make sure it has plow prep regardless. It can come with either 6.0 or 6.6.

If you want an ext. cab, and are fine with a short box, then either engine would be good, but the 6.0 would be optimal. 

If you want a crew cab, with the duramax, make sure you find out what your dealer(s) are willing to cover for warranty. 

Also, a duramax now, since the addition of the 2007 emissions standards, doesnt get the best fuel mileage. A 6.0, driven with a light foot could probably get the same, if not slightly better fuel economy.

Personally, I see no reason to plow with a 45k+ truck in the first place.

Also, I am not sure as to if there are any 2010 hd trucks with the duramax. The duramax has been in a production hold since mid december and will re-open in april for the 2011 engine.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Newdude;974587 said:


> Let me put it this way. Are you planning on buying a ginormous truck (ext or crew)? No wonder GM is ready to go under? Seriously? Thats has NOTHING to do with the liability reasons for the trucks.
> 
> The 6.0 vortec with 6L90 is an excellent combo.
> 
> ...


We have a 6.0 and 2 LMM's and the mileage isn't even close. the 6.0 gets between 9-12 and the LMM's get between 14-18 mpg. I really don't find maintence to be much more expensive with a diesel but we do all of our own in house. With the extra cost of the Dmax it's probably a bit of a wash at the end unless you keep trucks for 10 years like we do. If you have the money and want a diesel buy one, if your financing the whole thing I'd buy the 6.0 unless your doing alot of towing. They are both great motors.


----------



## treemd298 (Jan 24, 2010)

extended cab is what i'm planning on. $37k with the 6.0 in it. I dont trailer much with it, I have a diesel 1 ton for that.As long as the 6.0 does the job i'd prefer gas anyways. there arent any gas stations local to get diesel late nite.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You must be getting leather, dvd and every other option they have for 37k. I paid 32k for mine. It has the 6.0. I get 9-12mpg. I don't have leather and navigation, but I don't really need all that. Plenty of power. If you don't tow alot you really don't need the diesel. If you have the money and want the diesel get it.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Normal driving around with my plow on I get 10-12mpg. If I cruise at 55 I can get 15 w/o the plow. Get on the highway doing 70 +/- and it averages about 13-14. I think the Duramax is a $8000+ option.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got the 6.0L in my truck- engine's a real beast- even having a couple FORD guys drive it around some- they too admit- it has comparable, or more power than ford's V10 (6.8L). Reliability? Short of some annoying "little" stuff (CEL flashing due to clogging injectors), it has been a GREAT engine! Plenty of power and torque to tow and plow anything I throw at it...only downside is the fuel mileage- I'm lucky to see 8-9MPG around town, and 10-12 (if I'm lucky) on the highway. 

Now, if you're going to be pulling 12K lbs+ trailers around everyday, yes, I'd probably opt to get a DMax...but for me at least, it didn't make sense to throw $8-9K more at a truck just for the DMax...I can buy a lot of gas with that! Plus, I've heard that the new generation LMM DMax's get about the same mileage as my gasser!

I haven't driven a new generation HD with the 6.0L and the new 6 speed, but I'm sure it would be like my 4L85E- strong trans.

Goodluck with your purchase- welcome to the GM club!ussmileyflag


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Have u considered buying used? You could pick up an 05-07 classic cheaper and could get a dmax without sacrificing cost. I traded my 03 6.0 in for my dmax and will never own another gasoline truck again. Is it worth the extra money?... To me, yes.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

The 6.0 will be plenty for what you need to do!!! Save money and still have a nice truck!!


----------



## treemd298 (Jan 24, 2010)

i have been searching the used truck listings &will pull the trigger if i find the right truck.its goin to be my personal vehicle during the rest of the season so i want something with some extras. theres no trucks new on the lots since GM is behind on production.If i want new it looks like ordering it & waiting 6-8 weeks. Plenty of nice FORDS on the lots though.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I have an 09 2500 ext cab and get around 14 mpg w/o the plow. It has plenty of power to do my drives and lot without breaking a sweat. You should check out some of the more truck specific dealers, I know there are a few nice ones on the lot where I got mine.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

You are right. The dealer where I bought my truck from has no new 3/4 tons on the lot. Only two used. Said they won't have any untill April or May. And they are the #1 GMC dealer in Maine!!


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

I bought a used 08 crewcab this past summer, tow a 30ft camper and plow with it. It has plenty of motor plus more. I really like the tranny it has.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

knpc;974983 said:


> I have an 09 2500 ext cab and get around 14 mpg w/o the plow. It has plenty of power to do my drives and lot without breaking a sweat. You should check out some of the more truck specific dealers, I know there are a few nice ones on the lot where I got mine.


WOW- what gearing do you have in the truck? I assume this is the 6.0L gasser?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

vincent;975172 said:


> I bought a used 08 crewcab this past summer, tow a 30ft camper and plow with it. It has plenty of motor plus more. I really like the tranny it has.


But which motor did you get? Duramax or 6.0?

I love my Duramax. I don't tow everyday. I bought the diesel for longevity and fuel mileage. I've had it a little over 3 years and I've put 63k on it so far. It averages 19-21 mpg on the highway.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes its a 6.0 with 3.73. Its usually half highway half around town and I've never got below 13 mpg on a tank unless I'm plowing. I get between 13.5-14.5 depending on what I'm doing that week and I put around 25k per year on the truck so I have the mpg dialed in pretty well.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The 6.0 is a very good motor with the 80E/85E in the 99-07 classic and with the 6 speed auto in the current body trucks. If you want more power and some better economy, a custom tune is always a good start. 

6.6 allison combo is also good and a complete powerhouse. The newest ones do suffer in the mpg department though due to new emission standards. 

If you are looking used dont forget about looking for the 8.1 allison combo. It will have about the same economy numbers as the 6.0, but put up much higher power numbers and a ton of torque. Seems like they are getting harder to come by though and only offered in the 01-07 classic HD's.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

For a bunch of driveways, and a few small lots, the 6.0L will do just fine. I've plowed with a 6.0L and the 6.6L Duramax, and more times than not with both, the tires lost traction long before either engine pooped out when pushing a big pile.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

My 07 Classic was getting 8.3-8.8 mpg. First tank of gas in my '10 got 11mpg

both 6.0 and 4:10's


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

You guys with the 6.0L must be driving with lead feet! My 2005 6.0L / 4.10 consistently got 10 to 12 mpg in mostly city driving - and that's when it still had the 4 speed auto! My 2006 Duramax, with the Allison 6-speed, gets 14 mpg in mostly city, and 18 to 20 on the highway.

The 8 to 10 mpg number sounds like my average while plowing, but I rate my economy in gallons per hour while plowing snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Q101ATFD;975723 said:


> You guys with the 6.0L must be driving with lead feet! My 2005 6.0L / 4.10 consistently got 10 to 12 mpg in mostly city driving - and that's when it still had the 4 speed auto! My 2006 Duramax, with the Allison 6-speed, gets 14 mpg in mostly city, and 18 to 20 on the highway.
> 
> The 8 to 10 mpg number sounds like my average while plowing, but I rate my economy in gallons per hour while plowing snow.


It could be shatty gas too. Mine got that poor of mileage with a weak fuel pump. Now it gets about the same mileage as the duramax, as long as I can keep my foot out of it.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;975727 said:


> It could be shatty gas too. Mine got that poor of mileage with a weak fuel pump. Now it gets about the same mileage as the duramax, as long as I can keep my foot out of it.


Ha yeah I guess so - something just didn't seem right with those numbers. Even my 8.1L gets 10 mpg!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

The mileage improvements in the deisel will likely never offset the cost of entry and fuel premiums...if the idea is to buy the duramax from an economic point, stop now.

I have a 6.0 in my 2000 nbc ecsb. Good motor, plenty of power...even fully loaded with a ton of ballanst and my 8' MM1 out front I run out of traction before I run out of power. My economy hovers around 12-13 for most of my driving...I might peg 14-15 on conservative highway driving at 55 with a tailwind. Plowing and commuting ot work with my plow and ballast I'm in the single digits and it shoul dbe no surprise to anyone.

Overall I'm quite happy, I walked into owning it knowing I would be getting mileage like this, so I'm not disappointed. Motor is good, B&B has a tremendous wealth of knowledge about them as well.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Where I live it is about $.30 more for diesel. That's almost $10 per tank. Think it would be hard to offset the cost of a diesel. It would take a while.


----------



## treemd298 (Jan 24, 2010)

does anyone have any input as to the traction a GM extended cab has in the snow as compared to a standard cab. All my fords are standard cabs & they hold well.I have one f-250 extended cab that is always spinning tires even with all terrain t/a's & 6-700 lbs in back.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

treemd298;976279 said:


> does anyone have any input as to the traction a GM extended cab has in the snow as compared to a standard cab. All my fords are standard cabs & they hold well.I have one f-250 extended cab that is always spinning tires even with all terrain t/a's & 6-700 lbs in back.


That would depend on how icy it is. I have good traction with my extended cab and BFG's.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I think my ext cab gets better traction than a reg cab which makes sense with it having more weight toward the back of the truck. I try do all my drives in 2wd except for one that's on a steep grade, even on my 550' drive and comercial lot I can use 2wd most of the time. In the bed I have a full toolbox plus 600-700 lbs of ballast. It seems to be easier on the truck to use 2wd when possible because most of my drives have hard turns so the truck doesn't rack like it would in 4wd.


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have had both the 6.0 and a 6.6 The 6L i still running with 120,000 and no problems, so is the 6.6 Don't bother getting a diesel unless you travel a lot or pull a lot of weight. If you are just doing drives get a gas. If you are towing 20,000 then get a diesel.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

i got an 07 nbs CC/LB in october with the 6.0 and the 6 speed auto tranny, 3.73 gears and the G80 and it has been a GREAT truck so far. no plowing, but a lot of highway. this summer will be the true test when it will tow everyday, but my last one did great with a trailer, so no complaints. i average about 11.5mpg with a little city and a lot of highway, but that is not babying it, and having the cruise at about 76-78 most of the time. they report that this motor is putting out 360HP and 380 lbft of torquewesport, so it should do well. my last one had 133,000 miles and was going strong. my opinion is find a nice used gasser and pull the trigger. FWIW i paid $27,000 for mine with just shy of 20,000 miles.

hope that helps!


----------



## allcraftsmen (Dec 31, 2009)

*Warranty*



Pushin 2 Please;974578 said:


> 6.0 is more than reliable to use for a plow truck. I have it my 2000 and it doesn't give me any trouble and has more than enough power to push. You can put a plow on the Duramax but if you don't do a lot of towing and just use it for plowing 6.0 is a great engine!


How is it more reliable than a Duramax? Because you have a 6.0?

To protect my warranty I had two dealers do the research and both came back with the same answer: Buy a GMPP extended warranty with a "Snowplow Endorsement". I chose a 4yr/100,000 mi. warranty with a $100.00 deduct. The dealers make good money on these warranties and they are neg. with the price.

I know, I know it doesn't make sense but, I have been in for warr. work and no problems.

The combination of the Duramax and a plow puts the front axle over its GAWR. That is why they don't offer a snow plow prep package w/ a Duramax Crew Cab LTZ. They might in a reg. cab w/ a Duramax but, I'm not sure.

I hope this helps. I have had the whole front diff rebuilt bearings and all without any grief from GM (Government Motors).


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Q101ATFD;975735 said:


> Ha yeah I guess so - something just didn't seem right with those numbers. Even my 8.1L gets 10 mpg!


How is 10mpg possible on the 8.1? please tell me your secret and im not hard on the pedal at all.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the 6.0 in an 09 and my Dad has a duramax LB7 in his.
He gets 19 to 21 on avg not pulling anything and the truck empty.

The best I ever got on mine was 17 mpg calculated. Truck was empty, no trailer. All highway and I didn't start getting that till the end of the run. 
Pulling a bobcat down the highway I only got 9 mpg.

If I need to pull a bobcat or a trailer full of gravel I will take his over mine. You can not beat the duramax / allison Combo.
Mine pulls it fine except I don't like the transmission trying to brake down a grade. GM needs to work on improving that. The allison is excellent at this.

As far as plowing, mine is great. The truck handles the VXT great.
I would stick with the 6.0 if your wanting a plow truck and only pulling a trailer around town every once and awhile.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ChevKid03;974824 said:


> Have u considered buying used? You could pick up an 05-07 classic cheaper and could get a dmax without sacrificing cost. I traded my 03 6.0 in for my dmax and will never own another gasoline truck again. Is it worth the extra money?... To me, yes.


I'm with him, absolutely LOVE the dmax/allison combo! Dad has a 3/4 ton suburban have have driven many other vehicles with the 6.0 and it has a lot of power and is very reliable, however for my own personal truck it will always be diesel! I expect to have my 06 for a LONG LONG time! And with my CC/SB i would not hesitate putting a 9.5 XTV on it with timbrens and ballast!


----------



## treemd298 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Nate 456, See you have a 94 blazer....I just put mine to sleep..it served me well since 94..just my opinion.. but its the best plow rig i've ever had for doing driveways..i'll miss that old girl!:salute:


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

NCat496;976570 said:


> How is 10mpg possible on the 8.1? please tell me your secret and im not hard on the pedal at all.


Yeah, my 8.1 only got 10 on the best of days!! I couldn't imagine what it was plowing I burn 25% less (or more) fuel with my 6.0.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

allcraftsmen;976566 said:


> How is it more reliable than a Duramax? Because you have a 6.0?
> 
> To protect my warranty I had two dealers do the research and both came back with the same answer: Buy a GMPP extended warranty with a "Snowplow Endorsement". I chose a 4yr/100,000 mi. warranty with a $100.00 deduct. The dealers make good money on these warranties and they are neg. with the price.
> 
> ...


I never said its more reliable than a D-Max. I said its more than reliable for a plow truck!


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

treemd298;977467 said:


> Hey Nate 456, See you have a 94 blazer....I just put mine to sleep..it served me well since 94..just my opinion.. but its the best plow rig i've ever had for doing driveways..i'll miss that old girl!:salute:


Mine has 256,000 mile on it and the engine and transmission are all original.
My Dad bought it new and used it till about 6 years ago when I bought it and put a plow on it. The plow is a little big for it but it was all I had at the time.
I only use it on Lots, but I bet it is perfect for drives. 
The lots are easier on it. Not as much R to D Shifting. The guy that drives it for me loves it. He is easy on it so I really haven't had to do much on it to maintain it. Everything works on it except you have to hold the drivers window back when powering it up. I am totally impressed with this Blazer. Especially since my Dad use to pull a bobcat with it for several years. 
Towards the end of the time he had it, it was just a rolling tool box for job sites.
My 94 and 95 are both excellent plow trucks. I hope my 09 is just as tough.


----------



## treemd298 (Jan 24, 2010)

pulled a bobcat for SEVERAL years? I pulled mine once in a pinch & thought it was the end of the rear suspension... Had a fisher 7.5 under the hood and held it pretty well.squatted a little but never had any problems with the front end.


----------



## treemd298 (Jan 24, 2010)

has anyone used a 5.3 litre as a plow truck? I found a used one for sale that suits all my needs but i've never heard anything about that engine. Seems like it'll be way to underpowered.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

treemd298;978196 said:


> pulled a bobcat for SEVERAL years? I pulled mine once in a pinch & thought it was the end of the rear suspension... Had a fisher 7.5 under the hood and held it pretty well.squatted a little but never had any problems with the front end.


Yeah I wouldn't do it either. But if your not tongue heavy and have good brakes on the trailer it should do the job and it did for a few years.

I keep about 700ibs of sand tubes in the back for ballast - I have no problems with the plow. The front doesn't squat much at all when you lift the plow.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

treemd298;978200 said:


> has anyone used a 5.3 litre as a plow truck? I found a used one for sale that suits all my needs but i've never heard anything about that engine. Seems like it'll be way to underpowered.


5.3 only comes in a half ton truck. Its very similar to the 6.0 mechanically, but the displacement is lower and the power is down...but the half ton trucks are a good half ton lighter than a 3/4 so it feels pretty peppy when you drive it.

Just thinking out loud, but I just don't see how you can run out of power in just about any modern truck before you run out of traction. I could see if you had a little 1.8l motor in there, but even with the smaller 5.3, its still gonna move your 4 tons of truck and equipment just fine and with the tires on snow, its gonna bust them loose when you get to the end of your run and you push into the pile. Its all about traction before power.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mayhem;978259 said:


> Just thinking out loud, but I just don't see how you can run out of power in just about any modern truck before you run out of traction. I could see if you had a little 1.8l motor in there, but even with the smaller 5.3, its still gonna move your 4 tons of truck and equipment just fine and with the tires on snow, its gonna bust them loose when you get to the end of your run and you push into the pile. Its all about traction before power.


WAIT!! you mean I don't need a chipped diesel with aftermarket twin turbos and a super built transmission to plow snow ?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

A surprise to some I'm sure.

I guess it depends on how big your plow is.

Seriously though, the more I think about it, I'm not sure I really understand how its logically possible to run out of power in a truck before you run out of traction.


----------



## treemd298 (Jan 24, 2010)

my bad. i thought it was a 3/4 ton


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mayhem;978479 said:


> A surprise to some I'm sure.
> 
> I guess it depends on how big your plow is.
> 
> Seriously though, the more I think about it, I'm not sure I really understand how its logically possible to run out of power in a truck before you run out of traction.


Its not, even if a 3/4 ton truck had a 4 banger in it, my 48 chevy have a 89HP I4 in it and even that won't run out of power. Its why they have gears,may not be the fastest thing but still won't run out of power. All the power in modern trucks is for towing heavy trailers on the highway with out slowing down for hills


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

treemd298;978200 said:


> has anyone used a 5.3 litre as a plow truck? I found a used one for sale that suits all my needs but i've never heard anything about that engine. Seems like it'll be way to underpowered.


Does everyone forget the days of plowing with a 305/5.0L carbureted half ton? A whopping 150hp and it was plenty for most things. Again, traction was much more important...


----------



## PLOWINHD (Sep 18, 2009)

Real trucks don't have spark plugs...


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*to the op:*

the 6.0 will have more than enough power for what you want it to do. the diesel is nice if you have the xtra 8k upfront but nobody has mentioned the fact that the only thing different between the 2 is the engine and tranny.brakes,axles frt.ends, bodies/frames are the same.
in the northeast its a fact the body/frame wont last much more than 10 years because of the rust. thats the most you get before the rust starts to eat things and you start spending $$ to repair rusting issues.thats when i get rid of the truck.
my opinion is you dont need the diesel why waste your money ? 8k is alot of gas. I replace my truck every 8-9 years and its not because the motor and tranny are on their way out. I have had and now have a 6.0 gas and i use it basically for what you want to do and it never skipped a beat.
for 3 years i pulled a 9k trailer every other w/e and while i couldnt pull at 80 over the hills it did get the job done. im surprised you say there are no trucks available.there around if you look hard enough. im now running the 6.0/6spd in an 09 gmc 2500 hd cc and i bought it knowing it wasnt going to be a gas sipper.
just my $.02


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

massbowtie;980641 said:


> the 6.0 will have more than enough power for what you want it to do. the diesel is nice if you have the xtra 8k upfront but nobody has mentioned the fact that the only thing different between the 2 is the engine and tranny.brakes,axles frt.ends, bodies/frames are the same.
> in the northeast its a fact the body/frame wont last much more than 10 years because of the rust. thats the most you get before the rust starts to eat things and you start spending $$ to repair rusting issues.thats when i get rid of the truck.
> my opinion is you dont need the diesel why waste your money ? 8k is alot of gas. I replace my truck every 8-9 years and its not because the motor and tranny are on their way out. I have had and now have a 6.0 gas and i use it basically for what you want to do and it never skipped a beat.
> for 3 years i pulled a 9k trailer every other w/e and while i couldnt pull at 80 over the hills it did get the job done. im surprised you say there are no trucks available.there around if you look hard enough. im now running the 6.0/6spd in an 09 gmc 2500 hd cc and i bought it knowing it wasnt going to be a gas sipper.
> just my $.02


Take your truck to the carwash and it will last a lot longer then 10 years with out rusting out. My truck is 8 years old and I think I can get another 8 out of it no problem. also do you really NEED ( not that you wouldn't want to) to be going more then 80 with a 9K lbs trailer on the highway ?


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Agreed.... Regardless of where you live trucks can be good for more than 10 years without rotting out.... I'm going to prove this with my truck... I'll be sure to post on the site with under truck pictures in 2017... That's when my truck will have its 10th birthday..  ... After each and every storm, regardless if I plowed or not, the truck not only gets washed, but sits in the driveway with a overhead sprinkler for a few hours ... The underneath of the truck looks like brand new...


----------



## GMC Sierra (Nov 10, 2009)

Few items-

1) I have th 6.0 in my GMC Denali....great motor...love it. PLENTY of power and has proven to be very reliable. The Denali is pretty heavy and its scoots with no problem. GM builds a quality gas engine....especially the 6.0 (I think the 6.0 was the replacement to the legendary 5.7). 

2) I agree with some of the other posts....with modern trucks, you really cannot find a truck that has too little power....traction will always give-out first. 40 HP or 900 HP, when the wheel spins, you are done.


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a 6.0 and i'm happy.. with out the plow/salter i average around 12-14MPG and with the plow i average around 10 MPG.. it has alot of power and does the job great..


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

E Maintenance;981586 said:


> I have a 6.0 and i'm happy.. with out the plow/salter i average around 12-14MPG and with the plow i average around 10 MPG.. it has alot of power and does the job great..


Which gearing do you have in your rear end?


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

mkwl;981619 said:


> Which gearing do you have in your rear end?


I have no clue to be honest. it's a 2010 2500HD with a plow and trailer package.


----------

